# Quinton Jackson defeats Keith jardine and more at UFC 96.



## Clark Kent (Mar 8, 2009)

03-07-2009 04:15 PM: Quinton Jackson defeated Keith Jardine out powering his opponent to a unanimous decision and winning the right to face Rashad Evans, Shane Carwin came from behind to knock out Gabriel Gonzaga and more at an entertaining UFC 96.

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------

